# The wife has been hounding me for this



## ryvnd2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my latest project. Not completely done with it...as my perfectionist personally prevents. Claro Walnut with a little burl. Finished with CA (NOT EASY ON THIS SIZED ITEM!!!). Not a high shine like pens but a pretty decent gloss. The mechanism is a crush grind from CUSA. Comments and critiques welcome!

Ryan


----------



## paps (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow - very nice!

Figured walnut - especially claro - is my favorite wood.  I've been scouting for sources of blocks large enough for when I start making mills (hopefully soon!).


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a good source for pieces big enough.  Very reasonable and reliable.  They are in the process of moving so things have come to a standstill.  But, worth an add to the favorites when you are ready.

http://www.woodheadz.com/store/pc/home.asp

Ryan


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 24, 2011)

excellent - thanks!


----------



## BSea (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Ryan.  really nice work.  I'll have to add one of those to my list.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice work. Now, may I ask... What is it?


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

Peppermill


----------



## broitblat (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice looking/elegant design and execution.  

Is this the shaft version or the click in?  Can we see the top 

  -Barry


----------



## Chris Bar (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice...gloss level is perfect.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 28, 2011)

It Really shows off the beauty of that wood! 
I can only image how difficult it must have been to do a CA finish on something that big!


----------



## peterelli (Nov 3, 2011)

Is this the click in type?  If so, how did you find making it from the directions?

Also, where did you get the metal band?


----------



## JF36 (Nov 3, 2011)

only one comment


----------



## Haynie (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty.  Thanks for the pointer to Woodheadz.  Their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## hehndc (Nov 3, 2011)

The wood is awesome, shape is great.

Steve


----------



## Carrick (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought the finish was good. Very Cool.


----------



## tim self (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice even shape and great finish.  I know that long/big of an item is hard to get a good finish on.  And that wood sucks up the CA.  Great job.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 3, 2011)

Now that's what I call cool - a guy who turns in a suit and white shirt!

(btw - real nice peppermill - love the wood selection)


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Exactly what kind of kit is this? It is ridiculously fantastic! Does it come with the metal band?

Man, that is so beautiful!


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello.  I can't remember the place I got the aluminum band from.  It was an online metal piping place.  I bought the "guts" from CUSA before they introduced the "click" in kit.  The idea is somewhat stolen.  My wife really wanted the same pepper grinder used by Giada (Italian chef on TV) and I couldn't find it anywhere (there are actually posts online about the un-availability of it).  I decided to imitate it with my choice of wood and CA finish.  If I was selling this I probably would not use CA again as it was somewhat of a nightmare to get it to look like my pens.  As mentioned prior, Walnut can really soak it up and has a ton of small voids that need to fill.  Maybe using a different wood would work well with CA.  If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Thanks for the encouraging and complimentary words.

Ryan


----------

